# Storm 24-27?



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 22, 2011)

It's been a while since we last got some significant wide spread snow.  So weather geeks, what say you?  Accuweather (mouth piece for snowblower/shovel/southern vaction trade groups :razz, seems to be talking something quite major for central/northern NE "Late Week".  This should/would be perfect timing for my ribs to have healed...I hope.  God rib injuries are the dumps.  Note to self, don't forget to move cell phone, keys and wallet out of chest pocket...ouch!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2011)

Major?  New England?  Not what I'm hearing.   Maybe for the plains.  Then again I'm not a Weather babe!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 22, 2011)

billski said:


> Major?  New England?  Not what I'm hearing.   Maybe for the plains.  Then again I'm not a Weather babe!



http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/46045/lateweek-storm-could-be-big-tr.asp


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2011)

I read the discussion on NWS out of Albany. Uncertain for now. I guess there's some warm air that could come in and make it a "mixed" event for parts of SoVT. Not holding out much hope for CT. But the local weather guy said it was worth watching because it could be an 1'+ of liquid equivalent. So maybe SoVT will get some snow out of it. Fingers crossed for a snow event.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2011)

These latest systems have been trending southward this month, as opposed to the favorable northward trends earlier this season.  This one may slide to our south a bit but still the potential to clip us pretty good (S VT/NH more likely).  Not going to go bonkers with it just yet.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/46045/lateweek-storm-could-be-big-tr.asp



They don't call it crap-u-weather for nothing.  Ratings/hits sell. :razz:


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 22, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> These latest systems have been trending southward this month, as opposed to the favorable northward trends earlier this season.  This one may slide to our south a bit but still the potential to clip us pretty good (S VT/NH more likely).  Not going to go bonkers with it just yet.



Winn, you have this as an all-snow event for Mount Snow currently?

Albany and West Dover conventional forecasts calling for mix/rain. Trying to get my RWD 2 door car up to the mountains for a couple weeks and not sure Fri. is the best day/night to try it.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Winn, you have this as an all-snow event for Mount Snow currently?
> 
> Albany and West Dover conventional forecasts calling for mix/rain. Trying to get my RWD 2 door car up to the mountains for a couple weeks and not sure Fri. is the best day/night to try it.



Keeping it barely all snow for now with mixing just across the MA border.  Models are going back and forth...one just lurched northward again but leery of it.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like traditional La Nina stuff coming in... just keep NoNE on the snowy side of things and I'll be happy. If not, there is always QC! There will be pow somewhere in the east this weekend I bet!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the NECN forecast this morning. Looks like a wash out for SoNE but NoNE looks to stay all snow as well as QC. Looking forward to some forecast projections tomorrow! These types of storm patterns are pretty bad for southern and central New England but I love them for my needs.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Winn, you have this as an all-snow event for Mount Snow currently?
> 
> Albany and West Dover conventional forecasts calling for mix/rain. Trying to get my RWD 2 door car up to the mountains for a couple weeks and not sure Fri. is the best day/night to try it.



Updated forecast for Mount Snow with some of that mixing working in.  We'll keep tweaking as we see fit


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Updated forecast for Mount Snow with some of that mixing working in.  We'll keep tweaking as we see fit


Surprised you have no snow forecasted for QC Townships but you have 6-10" right across the boarder in Jay and Burke. Also, the link for Owl's Head is broken. Obviously, I am considering QC for Saturday.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Updated forecast for Mount Snow with some of that mixing working in.  We'll keep tweaking as we see fit



4-7" of snow...we'll take it! Down here in the flatlands...1.5-2" of rain! Ugh! We'll be driving through that Friday evening. :-x


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Surprised you have no snow forecasted for QC Townships but you have 6-10" right across the boarder in Jay and Burke. Also, the link for Owl's Head is broken. Obviously, I am considering QC for Saturday.



Those areas don't have the detailed updates just yet.  Someday when we have the staff/time we'll be able to provide greater details for those areas.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Surprised you have no snow forecasted for QC Townships but you have 6-10" right across the boarder in Jay and Burke. Also, the link for Owl's Head is broken. Obviously, I am considering QC for Saturday.



I'll take a closer look for those areas for you today and keep you posted when able.  Cool?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Surprised you have no snow forecasted for QC Townships but you have 6-10" right across the boarder in Jay and Burke. Also, the link for Owl's Head is broken. Obviously, I am considering QC for Saturday.



There will be a sharp cutoff of the snow shield for those areas (Bromont/MontGlen/Owl's Head).  Jay and Burke may hit the lower end of that range (will keep it for now for slightly more favorable snow ratios and to cover any northward shifts), but further north will drop off signifiantly...probably a few inches at best for now.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> 4-7" of snow...we'll take it! Down here in the flatlands...1.5-2" of rain! Ugh! We'll be driving through that Friday evening. :-x


The fun part is going to be northern Mass.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking to do a SoVT slacker BC run this Friday perhaps in the Woodford area. I'm going to keep an eye on the Rain/Freeze line. How does elevation come to play with these events?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The fun part is going to be northern Mass.



Should be a lot of fun just past Northampton. I'm mentally prepping for a longer ride. This is why I stock the fridge each Sunday night....cold ones for Friday's arrival.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Should be a lot of fun just past Northampton. I'm mentally prepping for a longer ride. This is why I stock the fridge each Sunday night....cold ones for Friday's arrival.



Yeah, I am thinking it will be a no go on trying to get the RWD 2 door up to VT this weekend. Crap.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Yeah, I am thinking it will be a no go on trying to get the RWD 2 door up to VT this weekend. Crap.




That is just silly talk.  All the roads you will travel will have been plowed a little.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> That is just silly talk.  All the roads you will travel will have been plowed a little.



No need to take it seriously.  Smells too much like a bluff to scare off lurkers!  :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## EOS (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Yeah, I am thinking it will be a no go on trying to get the RWD 2 door up to VT this weekend. Crap.



Saturday may be a decent day to drive it up.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 23, 2011)

billski said:


> No need to take it seriously.  Smells too much like a bluff to scare off lurkers!  :grin::grin::grin:



No, I'm serious. VT Rte. 7 E from Bennington to Wilmington is mountainous and often unplowed. I have no faith in a 300 hp RWD car with non-new performance tires to handle anything more than a dusting on roads like that. Winn's forecast is calling for 4-7 inches not ending until about the time I'd be driving through, with mixing (i.e. ice) in lower areas.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> No, I'm serious. VT Rte. 7 E from Bennington to Wilmington is mountainous and often unplowed. I have no faith in a 300 hp RWD car with non-new performance tires to handle anything more than a dusting on roads like that. Winn's forecast is calling for 4-7 inches not ending until about the time I'd be driving through, with mixing (i.e. ice) in lower areas.



Better safe than sorry I guess. .


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 23, 2011)

Winter storm warnings posted. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=VTZ014&warncounty=VTC025&firewxzone=VTZ014&local_place1=2+Miles+ENE+South+Londonderry+VT&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking like a lot of snow coming to northern Vermont ya


----------



## maineskier69 (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> No, I'm serious. VT Rte. 7 E from Bennington to Wilmington is mountainous and often unplowed. I have no faith in a 300 hp RWD car with non-new performance tires to handle anything more than a dusting on roads like that. Winn's forecast is calling for 4-7 inches not ending until about the time I'd be driving through, with mixing (i.e. ice) in lower areas.



That car is known as a GTO (Good Till October).


----------



## Euler (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> No, I'm serious. VT Rte. 7 E from Bennington to Wilmington is mountainous and often unplowed. I have no faith in a 300 hp RWD car with non-new performance tires to handle anything more than a dusting on roads like that. Winn's forecast is calling for 4-7 inches not ending until about the time I'd be driving through, with mixing (i.e. ice) in lower areas.



In VT its Rt 9 you'll be on going from Bennington to Wilmington, and it's one of the hairier stretches of state highway going through Woodford.  You're smart to not want to drive a 2 wheel drive car without great snow tires over that stretch anytime near a storm passing through.  Where are you coming from?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> There will be a sharp cutoff of the snow shield for those areas (Bromont/MontGlen/Owl's Head).  Jay and Burke may hit the lower end of that range (will keep it for now for slightly more favorable snow ratios and to cover any northward shifts), but further north will drop off signifiantly...probably a few inches at best for now.


HUGE help, thanks so much! And no worries about the updates north of the boarder.... I'll take what I can get for info and you've been more than generous with your already extensive observations. Thank you!!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 23, 2011)

Euler said:


> In VT its Rt 9 you'll be on going from Bennington to Wilmington, and it's one of the hairier stretches of state highway going through Woodford.  You're smart to not want to drive a 2 wheel drive car without great snow tires over that stretch anytime near a storm passing through.  Where are you coming from?



Haha. of course you're right...7 in NY, 9 in VT. Always coming from Northern NJ, driven that way 30+ times in the past 2 years, mind fart on the number. My fiancee is in Denver for business, but worked it so she could fly into ALB (but not until midnight) so I am going to leave a car (our normal ski car, a Pathfinder w snow tires) for her at the airport and then jump in the car with my buddies who will be behind me. I, personally, was hoping to stick around for some midweek skiing, but I'd need a car to be able to shoot back to NJ should I get the call for an interview. She has to be in NJ on Monday but then is coming back up Thursday, and I don't want to leave her with just the RWD as an option, so my only choice would be the RWD to be w me in VT. Making her go home with our friends would work until Thurs, but then she'd have to come back up in the RWD; I could stay w/o a car pretty easily, but could screw myself interview-wise.

I know, TMI. And I like that acronym, "GTO", I'm gonna use that.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 23, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Haha. of course you're right...7 in NY, 9 in VT. Always coming from Northern NJ, driven that way 30+ times in the past 2 years, mind fart on the number. My fiancee is in Denver for business, but worked it so she could fly into ALB (but not until midnight) so I am going to leave a car (our normal ski car, a Pathfinder w snow tires) for her at the airport and then jump in the car with my buddies who will be behind me. I, personally, was hoping to stick around for some midweek skiing, but I'd need a car to be able to shoot back to NJ should I get the call for an interview. She has to be in NJ on Monday but then is coming back up Thursday, and I don't want to leave her with just the RWD as an option, so my only choice would be the RWD to be w me in VT. Making her go home with our friends would work until Thurs, but then she'd have to come back up in the RWD; I could stay w/o a car pretty easily, but could screw myself interview-wise.
> 
> I know, TMI. And I like that acronym, "GTO", I'm gonna use that.



And I thought it was only complicated driving to VT when kids were involved...lol!  Good luck figuring it all out.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> HUGE help, thanks so much! And no worries about the updates north of the boarder.... I'll take what I can get for info and you've been more than generous with your already extensive observations. Thank you!!!



Probably add a few more inches for those areas with the snow shield probably extending a bit further north--enjoy!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Probably add a few more inches for those areas with the snow shield probably extending a bit further north--enjoy!



What's a "snow shield"? 
You never covered that one in class!  :dunce:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

billski said:


> What's a "snow shield"?
> You never covered that one in class!  :dunce:



Just referring to the "swath" of snow or areal coverage of the snow field, sometimes referred to as the snow, or precipitation shield.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2011)

Winter Storm Watch for SoVT. Oddly enough...they're calling for similar amounts of snow in Bratt and at Mt. Snow. We shall see! 

It's gonna be mostly rain here in CT. BLAH!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Just referring to the "swath" of snow or areal coverage of the snow field, sometimes referred to as the snow, or precipitation shield.


 

How much snow do you think will be on the ground Friday morning at Cannon for opening?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2011)

7 to 11 inches coming to K for Friday...and I won't be there until ....Sunday...sloppy 23456's   but it should cover the....firmness...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> How much snow do you think will be on the ground Friday morning at Cannon for opening?



They should do ok with this storm!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> They should do ok with this storm!


 

I saw that.  But my question was how much do you think will fall overnight?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2011)

How about for the catskills in NY?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I saw that.  But my question was how much do you think will fall overnight?



Oh, probably not much more...should be ending eve/overnight.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty said:


> How about for the catskills in NY?



About the same as SVT--maybe about half a foot with some mixing.  It's a real rough guess right now as I gotta head out the door.  Will check in later.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Oh, probably not much more...should be ending eve/overnight.



I am not trying to be pain. I am trying to figure out how much snow we will be driving through on early Friday morning to get there. So how much is falling from Thursday night into early Friday morning?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am not trying to be pain. I am trying to figure out how much snow we will be driving through on early Friday morning to get there. So how much is falling from Thursday night into early Friday morning?



No worries--looks like light snow/mix develops across MA just before daybreak with snow pushing north into NH during the AM...should be mainly an all day event, then snow winding down up north Friday night.  If you get a decent start tomorrow morning you should stay ahead of most of it.  Hope that helps.  

gotta head out for now--will check back later today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good for all of ski country:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> No worries--looks like light snow/mix develops across MA just before daybreak with snow pushing north into NH during the AM...should be mainly an all day event, then snow winding down up north Friday night.  If you get a decent start tomorrow morning you should stay ahead of most of it.  Hope that helps.
> 
> gotta head out for now--will check back later today.



What about Sunday night and Monday at Sunday river? I see some reports showing snow instead of NCP now.  My vaction starts Friday night so... Need the snow....:razz:

Thanks.
bob


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2011)

is monday's event now a lake cutter type or is the NWS smoking crack.  i was gonna skip school on monday but if this is the case, i think sunday is my day.

killington anyone?


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks good for all of ski country:



My favorite kind of storm!  Keep those weekend crowds spread out--  My plan is Pico and Sugarbush, don't go there, no powder left for you...


----------



## noski (Feb 24, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> My favorite kind of storm!  Keep those weekend crowds spread out--  My plan is Pico and Sugarbush, don't go there, no powder left for you...



NOAA is being very friendly to the MRV, putting us in the crosshairs of maximum snowfall.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob R said:


> What about Sunday night and Monday at Sunday river? I see some reports showing snow instead of NCP now.  My vaction starts Friday night so... Need the snow....:razz:
> 
> Thanks.
> bob



Still a mess moving in for Monday

:sad:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

2knees said:


> is monday's event now a lake cutter type or is the NWS smoking crack.  i was gonna skip school on monday but if this is the case, i think sunday is my day.
> 
> killington anyone?



Yeah, Sunday looks good.  K-ton may even miss out on Friday's mixing and may adjust accumulations up a bit but still evaluating--still a very close call.  Monday turns sloppy for all.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2011)

Still looks ok for SoVT. We're in a flood watch in New Haven County CT. Blah.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Still a mess moving in for Monday
> 
> :sad:



Thank you:-(


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Thank you:-(



Dude, you'll be out there regardless:beer:

Trying to take saturday,sun off instead of sun/mon, wish me luck!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, Sunday looks good.  K-ton may even miss out on Friday's mixing and may adjust accumulations up a bit but still evaluating--still a very close call.  Monday turns sloppy for all.




Um, but Winnchill, you just called for:
"
_*Monday and Tuesday*_--Clouding up again with a  beefy storm approaching on Monday.  A lot more moisture, stronger  dynamics and a further inland track meaning a good chance of a rainy  mix, starting off as some snow/ice during the day and ending as snow  overnight--snow levels look to spike well above summit level (around  9,000').  Strong, shifting winds again too.  Temperatures and snow  levels crash back down behind this storm on Tuesday with snow showers  tapering off and gusty northwesterly winds (wind holds possible)--CT"


Base temps at 34.  Last time temps were like that, the mountain had spectacular snow, especially at/near top half.  what makes you think the snow won't happen below 9000'?  Inquiring minds want to know...



   I feel like I'm getting a little sick on Sunday night  :blink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 24, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Dude, you'll be out there regardless:beer:
> 
> Trying to take saturday,sun off instead of sun/mon, wish me luck!



Ow yea. I will be out. I saw your post about a schedule change. I know where you will be and vise versa.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Ow yea. I will be out. I saw your post about a schedule change. I know where you will be and vise versa.



If I actually pull that off it will be nothing short of a miracle! Screw it they will own me in a couple short months, might as well be a high maitenence chef while I can


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

billski said:


> Um, but Winnchill, you just called for:
> "
> _*Monday and Tuesday*_--Clouding up again with a  beefy storm approaching on Monday.  A lot more moisture, stronger  dynamics and a further inland track meaning a good chance of a rainy  mix, starting off as some snow/ice during the day and ending as snow  overnight--snow levels look to spike well above summit level (around  9,000').  Strong, shifting winds again too.  Temperatures and snow  levels crash back down behind this storm on Tuesday with snow showers  tapering off and gusty northwesterly winds (wind holds possible)--CT"
> 
> ...



Surface temps don't reflect what is going on aloft--you have to look at a cross section of the atmosphere to take everything into account.  Too much warm air aloft will melt falling snow.  Just a bad track on this one.  :sad:


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob R said:


> Ow yea. I will be out. I saw your post about a schedule change. I know where you will be and vise versa.



Pulled it off!!!!! See you this Saturday. Red pants riding bakah in the am


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2011)

Latest run of the NAM model for tommorrow is looking better for ski country! It has the low tracking a bit further South, which if it pans out could very well keep the all snow/some mixing line at about the MA/VT/NH border instead of somewhere across So VT/NH! I'm routing for the NAM as i'm posting from Mount Snow now! :lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Latest run of the NAM model for tommorrow is looking better for ski country! It has the low tracking a bit further South, which if it pans out could very well keep the all snow/some mixing line at about the MA/VT/NH border instead of somewhere across So VT/NH! I'm routing for the NAM as i'm posting from Mount Snow now! :lol:



Yeah, we tweaked that mixing line south a bit earlier today for S VT, and should probably include Snow in on that.    

I'll be on a plane tomorrow afternoon (limited internet) so keep an eye on things DrJeff, ok?  :beer:


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, we tweaked that mixing line south a bit earlier today for S VT, and should probably include Snow in on that.
> 
> I'll be on a plane tomorrow afternoon (limited internet) so keep an eye on things DrJeff, ok?  :beer:



Travel safe Winn, hope you're going skiing ????


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2011)

PUBLIC NOTICE
To all employers, relatives, doctors, customers, creditors and McDonalds:
Should 6" or more of snow continue to fall beyond the close of a ski day, I shall not be responsible for inability to deliver contracted services the following day.  In the event of an emergency, please contact my dog who is available for 24-hour service.

Do NOT attempt to contact me during this period, as there is intermittent cell phone and internet service.  I cannot be held liable for the failure of internet service providers or telecommunications providers to deliver service.

Failure to honor this notice will result in retraction of summertime duties and responsibilities.

Signed this snowday of February 24,, the year of our Lord 2000 and eleven.

I. M. Billski


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2011)

Dumping here. Big fat flakes.


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2011)

Rain in northern Westchester... I'm out of here tomorrow! Fingers cross on  half way managable road condition though...


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Latest run of the NAM model for tommorrow is looking better for ski country! It has the low tracking a bit further South, which if it pans out could very well keep the all snow/some mixing line at about the MA/VT/NH border instead of somewhere across So VT/NH! I'm routing for the NAM as i'm posting from Mount Snow now! :lol:




I'm rooting for this too sitting at Magic:beer:


----------



## polski (Feb 25, 2011)

I am extremely happy to be in Warren VT at the moment and into Sat a.m., with two days of skiing ahead of me. :beer:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I'm rooting for this too sitting at Magic:beer:



Yep, you're in good shape now!  ENJOY!!!  :beer:


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2011)

What's the latest for Monday?  Still a major niar event?

It's nice to see the snowpack down at home in the flatlands but I'm concerned about how much of a washout Monday's storm will be.

Getting big flakes here (near Nashua) with a coating on the deck so far.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2011)

hammer said:


> What's the latest for Monday?  Still a major niar event?
> 
> It's nice to see the snowpack down at home in the flatlands but I'm concerned about how much of a washout Monday's storm will be.
> 
> Getting big flakes here (near Nashua) with a coating on the deck so far.



Still a washout  :-(


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

4" of heavy snow on the ground and still snowing in the Eastern Catskills


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain here


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2011)

About 2 inches on the ground and coming down heavy - small flakes - like its raining snow here in West Dover.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> 4" of heavy snow on the ground and still snowing in the Eastern Catskills



Hope it stays that way......


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain here in CT. Should be a fun filled ride up later today.

EDIT

Good news is NWS has upgrated SoVT to a Winter Storm Warning. Could get a foot out of this. Fingers crossed! 

This is very much like the late Feb storm last year. We had all rain in CT...but VT got dumped.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2011)

Snowing heavily at Burke,  Started about 1/2 hour ago


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2011)

Masskier said:


> Snowing heavily at Burke,  Started about 1/2 hour ago



You beat me 2 it!  Already about an inch on the ground and the radar does not even show its snowing here... but it is!


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2011)

How's the road? 

Heading up early afternoon...


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2011)

Starting to change over just south of Nashua.  Looks like we received about 2" of wet snow before the change.  Hopefully the changeover point won't move much further north.

Local roads are a mess right now...had a pale knuckle ride over to the kennel to pick up the dog this morning.


----------



## SKidds (Feb 25, 2011)

Be safe people.  Likely to be a nasty drive to the north country today.  I'm heading out first thing in the am.  5:45am in the car gets me on the Whiteface gondi shortly after 9:00, assuming the 3:15 minute trip takes 3:15.  Roads should be clear by then.  Allow extra drive time today.


----------



## Euler (Feb 25, 2011)

Close to 4" on the ground in Putney,VT and snowing hard.  Dense, sticky snow.Perfect stuff for sticking to and covering up the boilerplate base we've got now!  Looks like the storm has shifted to bring SoVt the goods!


----------



## noski (Feb 25, 2011)

*VT Road Conditions*

check www.511vt.com for road conditions, highway webcams. Be safe!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for the update Euler. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

noski said:


> check www.511vt.com for road conditions, highway webcams. Be safe!



Wow! Great link! Looks like they have a webcam by the Welcome Center. That'll be perfect for checking things before leaving.


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2011)

noski said:


> check www.511vt.com for road conditions, highway webcams. Be safe!


Oh dear! It's all purple ("difficult") in the lower half of the state!!!

Surprisingly, the northern half was reported to be in ok condition.


----------



## SKidds (Feb 25, 2011)

The way the snow gradiant seems to be setting up on this one, Essex Co, NY into Central/Southern VT are lined up to take the brunt, with a sharp decline in snowfall amounts as you move north.  Northern VT looking at 2-6, with trace to 2 up near the VT/Canadian border.  Hopefully the mountain resorts up there squeeze out a little xtra.  Roads might not get as bad in the NE Kingdom, but you still gotta get through the rest of VT to get there, so be careful.

It's so exciting watching the storm set up from here knowing I'll be skiing tomorrow where (hopefully) the worst of it hits.  Kid in a candy store.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow coming down hard since 7 AM here at Mt Ellen. Been getting first traks all over the mountain and back for more this afternoon.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

I-91: Difficult driving conditions.
Between  the start of I-91 (6 miles south of the Brattleboro area) and the end  of I-91 (near Derby Line). Driving conditions are difficult. Look out  for icy patches. Look out for packed snow on the roadway. Look out for  snow on the roadway.

 Last updated today at 10:50AM EST by VTrans 






I-91 northbound: Road closed to traffic.
Between  Exit 1: US 5 and Exit 2: VT 9 (Brattleboro). The road is closed to  traffic due to numerous accidents. For the next 45 mins.

@ Bolton


----------



## KingM (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't drive into the North Country tonight without a reservation first. I've turned away about ten people already and while I think there are still a couple of rooms left in the valley, there probably won't be by the time you get here.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

KingM said:


> Don't drive into the North Country tonight without a reservation first. I've turned away about ten people already and while I think there are still a couple of rooms left in the valley, there probably won't be by the time you get here.



+10  I was just looking at Mad River Barn.  It is booked solid through Saturday night.  Then it opens up big time.  Glad I'm not skiing until Sunday!  Looking for the places that drop their holiday rates on Sunday.


----------



## noski (Feb 25, 2011)

*Noski can help until 6pm in MRV*

I will "man the phones" to help travelers find rooms in the MRV tonight until 6pm. 1-800-82-VISIT. So if Sugarbush/MRG bound, I can assist- though the answer may still be "sorry!"...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2011)

Why ..am ...I at ...work..now.and tommorow........Sunday at K will prolly be a zoo as well..but at least I'll be one of the animals....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

looks like a wicked line of thunderstorms going through NYC and dirty jersey right now.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a freakin' long line at MRG!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, someone usually posts a link to a good radar animation by now...

Anyone have a good one that includes different colors for different types of precip?

I should bookmark one, but I can't find!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 25, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Hey, someone usually posts a link to a good radar animation by now...
> 
> Anyone have a good one that includes different colors for different types of precip?
> 
> I should bookmark one, but I can't find!



http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true

try this...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 25, 2011)

About five inches here, and still coming down!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

About 8 inches of snow in Rutland and still coming down.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2011)

I just called plattekill they said it only rained for 20minute,now snowing,8inch plus


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 25, 2011)

Mount Snow's reporting 10 inches as of 2:00PM and it's still snowing .

Leaving soon for the longer than normal drive up


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Hey, someone usually posts a link to a good radar animation by now...
> 
> Anyone have a good one that includes different colors for different types of precip?
> 
> I should bookmark one, but I can't find!



I collected a bunch of them all in one place.
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/


----------



## Euler (Feb 25, 2011)

About 10" so far in Putney.  Dry slotted for now.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2011)

As of 2:30 Burke has 6-8 of new and still coming down hard.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 25, 2011)

I love the last weekend in February. 3 years in a row.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 25, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Mount Snow's reporting 10 inches as of 2:00PM and it's still snowing .



It continued to snow just about up to last chair.  Definitely a good 10 inches - felt like more in some places on the mountain.  Light and powdery.  Winds started picking up around 3 and the snow had a firmer feel to it - still sweet, but a different feel to than earlier runs.


----------



## polski (Feb 25, 2011)

KingM said:


> Don't drive into the North Country tonight without a reservation first. I've turned away about ten people already and while I think there are still a couple of rooms left in the valley, there probably won't be by the time you get here.


Sure am glad we lucked out and got one of yours for tonight (and were able to find an alternative for last night). Gotta love hangin' in the hot tub with the snow falling after a serious pow day at MRG. (TR to come but not tonight.) & great seeing you again!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to Belleayre today and it snowed, with occasional sleet, from the time I got there 'till the time I left.  I heard that there was a rain shower earlier in the day but I didn't get there until noon.  I'm glad I went and that the rain/snow line was further South than originally anticipated.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2011)

It was flurrying all AM at Mount Snow today. They got a good amount of snow out of this one. And the good news...it's gonna snow again tonight. They may pick up another 4".


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the good, but unfortuantely it looks like Monday the bad and the really ugly will make an appearance.  Accuweather is calling for big rains and rapid snow melt, so get it while it's good.


----------

